# Canon bags?



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 9, 2019)

does anyone use canon branded camera bags? I recently bought an 1eg and have been reasonable satisfied, if I could only figure out how to discard the cheap plastic logo without ripping the nylon. Plenty of room, decent strap and sturdy buckles and zippers but lousy green/black color and that logo!


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 10, 2019)

If you don't need or want a dedicated camera bag that fits 100% to the body or p&s I hve never thought about original bags. 
You pay too much for the brand "Canon". 
If you go for lowepro, manfrotto, whatever else good brand they are as good or better than the "original"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a couple. There pretty ordinary, much better bags are available. Mine are older from the film days.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2019)

Never had a Canon bag but for 39.95 the Canon backpack is still my favorite over Lowepro and Gitzo.If they made a bigger one I would buy two!


----------

